# what's wrong with my plants/tank?



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

They were bought around last boxing week. Had some growth but the leaves are getting holes. Nutrition deficiency?
- Hygrophila Corymosa
- Hygrophila Difformis (water wisteria)
- Amazon Sword

20G high
48W Aquatic Life @ 9.5 hours/day
Flourish Excel (since last boxing week)
CO2 (started 3 weeks ago)
Big Al's multi-purpose plants food supplement (just started).

Have had these hardy plants for longer and they seem to be fine.
- Java Fern
- Java Moss
- Crypto Wentii


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

What's your substrate?? You might need to upgrade or you could try root tabs. Also, if you're using Co2, you don't need excel. Good luck and let us know how it goes!!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I am no expert but I would say iron I noticed lots of the liquid fertilizers have no iron. I noticed as soon as the leaves start to turn a little yellow as soon as i add iron they green up again. Like I said I am no expert just what happens to me.Ps Leaf Zone has Iron in it .Amazon Swords have big root systems and root tabs work great with them.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

fishclubgirl said:


> What's your substrate?? You might need to upgrade or you could try root tabs. Also, if you're using Co2, you don't need excel. Good luck and let us know how it goes!!


It's just plain gravel. I'll try root tabs.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> I am no expert but I would say iron I noticed lots of the liquid fertilizers have no iron. I noticed as soon as the leaves start to turn a little yellow as soon as i add iron they green up again. Like I said I am no expert just what happens to me.Ps Leaf Zone has Iron in it .Amazon Swords have big root systems and root tabs work great with them.


I am dosing Big Al's multi-purpose plant food supplement which claims to have iron, among other micro elements. Hope it lives up to its words.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

holy crap thats a lot of light
reduce to 6-8hrs

go to link

http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2009/06/common-aquatic-plant-deficiency-diagram.html

seems to be the last 2
nitrogen and or phosphate

but seriously that is a lot of light


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

arinsi said:


> holy crap thats a lot of light
> reduce to 6-8hrs
> 
> go to link
> ...


holy crap that's a lot of deficiencies (phosphate, potassium, nitrogen). my wallet is hurting.

yes light is reduced to 8hrs/day.

Edit: isn't nitrogen an element of ammonia/nitrite/nitrate?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Reducing your photoperiod to 8 hours a day is a good start.

In terms of your lighting however, it would be considered medium light (or more, depending on the kind of lighting you have; 48W of T5HO lighting would be very different from 48W of T12 lighting).

You will likely need to dose macronutrients; these include nitrogen, phosphorus and potassium (amongst others).



max88 said:


> Edit: isn't nitrogen an element of ammonia/nitrite/nitrate?


It is; plants will uptake ammonia and nitrates, preferentially, in that order. However, dosing ammonia is not good, as a little too much and your fish/shrimp could die. Ammonia spikes can also lead to potential algae problems.

As such, dosing nitrates is the way to go. While fish/shrimp can provide some degree of fertilizer for plants, in a more highly lit aquarium such as your own, supplemental dosing will be required.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

thats too much light bro. just reduce to 6


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Reduced to 7hrs/day.

Nitrate's last reading was 20~ppm so dosing is not required?

Before I hit the stores for potassium/phosphate, any recommendation on brands? liquid or root tabs?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

max88 said:


> Reduced to 7hrs/day.
> 
> Nitrate's last reading was 20~ppm so dosing is not required?
> 
> Before I hit the stores for potassium/phosphate, any recommendation on brands? liquid or root tabs?


When was your last reading?

For fertilizers, I would recommend dry fertilizers, and not commercial brands, as you are mainly paying for water.

Liquid fertilizers are different (in use) than root tabs, as well.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

last reading was 3 weeks ago. I sold off some fish since, so nitrate level probably has come down a bit.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If your aquarium is heavily planted, then it is possible that your nitrate levels are lower than you think. I would test your water again for nitrates, and also, I would ensure that the test kit is calibrated with a reference nitrate solution; otherwise the test results are meaningless.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

There is definitely nitrate in the tank.

- boiled tap water: 0ppm
- bottled water: 0ppm
- tank water (between water changes): 10ppm

I will hit homedepot garden centre for phosphate and potassium in the weekend.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You may not be able to find the required fertilizers at Home Depot, especially during the winter.

To add potassium, you should look to add potassium sulfate, and for phosphates, potassium dihydrogen phosphate.

You may have more luck with the latter at a pharmacy, as Fleet enema contains potassium phosphate (try to avoid the one with sodium).


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

This what happend after I used this ( Seachem-- Flourish tabs) a month ago.

*now*



























_*before*_


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

That's amazing growth.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

You may be out of luck since it's March, but it's very easy to make your own root tabs using osmocote/smartcote. For the same price as a box of Seachem tabs, you can make enough for years. Some people even say these are better nutrient-wise than the Seachem tabs. This is the stuff I use.

As for ferts, you may just want to go to a hydroponics store. Should have everything you need. Home Depot really doesn't carry anything you can use other than the stuff for diy root tabs.

I should state that lots of people have success using Seachem's products, including myself. They're really not even expensive. A single cup of coffee is probably more than what you'd spend a month.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Antoine Doinel said:


> You may be out of luck since it's March, but it's very easy to make your own root tabs using osmocote/smartcote. For the same price as a box of Seachem tabs, you can make enough for years. Some people even say these are better nutrient-wise than the Seachem tabs. This is the stuff I use.
> 
> As for ferts, you may just want to go to a hydroponics store. Should have everything you need. Home Depot really doesn't carry anything you can use other than the stuff for diy root tabs.
> 
> I should state that lots of people have success using Seachem's products, including myself. They're really not even expensive. A single cup of coffee is probably more than what you'd spend a month.


How do you dose it (miracle grow)?


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

ganim said:


> How do you dose it (miracle grow)?


Most common method is to make ice cubes with them, and insert those into the substrate. Should last at least a few months.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Antoine Doinel said:


> You may be out of luck since it's March, but it's very easy to make your own root tabs using osmocote/smartcote. For the same price as a box of Seachem tabs, you can make enough for years. Some people even say these are better nutrient-wise than the Seachem tabs. This is the stuff I use.
> 
> As for ferts, you may just want to go to a hydroponics store. Should have everything you need. Home Depot really doesn't carry anything you can use other than the stuff for diy root tabs.
> 
> I should state that lots of people have success using Seachem's products, including myself. They're really not even expensive. A single cup of coffee is probably more than what you'd spend a month.


Darn, I just ordered a 40pack Flourish Tabs from petsandponds.com, and that Miracle-Gro Shake 'N Feed thing is only $6.99 at CanTire.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Could be worse. I bought Flourish tabs when I already had a full container of Shake N' Feed. Didn't realize you could use it at the time. This is a learn as you go hobby.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Antoine Doinel said:


> Most common method is to make ice cubes with them, and insert those into the substrate. Should last at least a few months.


Ice cubes


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

ganim said:


> Ice cubes


You freeze the capsules in water so you can insert them into the gravel. There's really no other way to do it unless you have a shallow tank or drain most of your water.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

How many granules per cubes should be place, are you saying the plastic ice cube makers which came with fridz ? Is ice cant damage roots? How much planting area each cubes to make it more efficient? How long before I insert another cube? Each tab. of Seachem lasted 4 - 5 months. 
These are tons of questions . 
TY


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

ganim said:


> How many granules per cubes should be place, are you saying the plastic ice cube makers which came with fridz ? Is ice cant damage roots? How much planting area each cubes to make it more efficient? How long before I insert another cube? Each tab. of Seachem lasted 4 - 5 months.
> These are tons of questions .
> TY


You should probably read some of the posts on the barr report forums. Here's a link.

i think the general consensus is about a tablespoon per square foot. Any ice cube tray will work. You can get them at the dollar store. The ice won't damage the roots-it will melt very quickly. There's no real verdict on how long before you need to replace them, but I'm guessing you'll get around 6 months out of them.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Antoine Doinel said:


> You should probably read some of the posts on the barr report forums. Here's a link.
> 
> i think the general consensus is about a tablespoon per square foot. Any ice cube tray will work. You can get them at the dollar store. The ice won't damage the roots-it will melt very quickly. There's no real verdict on how long before you need to replace them, but I'm guessing you'll get around 6 months out of them.


TY tons of info .


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

This is how bad the some leaves have become.


----------

